# Axe Restoration/Repair



## Esq1997 (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning-

I recently picked up a vintage Sager Chemical axe head and need a haft and someone to fit it. Also need it cleaned up/sharpened. I live in southeast Massachusetts and can't find anyone who is interested in helping out. Does anyone out there have any thoughts? Best maker of hafts? 

Thanks. 

John


----------



## stihl86 (Oct 13, 2020)

If you do find some one, expect to be shocked by the cost, especially if he/she know what they're doing.


----------



## Esq1997 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have no idea what to expect costwise. The axe really needs sharpening, not full on restoration. I also need it fitted to a haft.


----------



## abbott295 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello Esq1997, I don’t have any answers to your questions, but in the firewood, heating and wood burning forum here on arboristsite, there is a ‘axe restoration thread.’ Check it out and ask your questions there; you might find what you need for information there. People will be helpful.


----------

